# 07 Marin Portofino



## Jstaylor (May 13, 2008)

Ok I am looking to buy my first road bike. I know nothing about cycling. I went into my LBS and rode a Jamis Sport 08 and a Marin Portofino 07.

I am 5'7 142lbs and I rode a 54cm frame. (Tell me if you think this is wrong for me but it felt fine.)

I really enjoyed the Marin Portofino. Can anyone help me find the weight on this bike? I have looked all over for it and cannot find it.

Also they have an 08 portofino, they say its very similar just that it has a differnt looking frame. I have not ridden it but was wondering if it's worth getting the newer model.

I can get the 07 marin for $600.

If anyone has any advice or information on these bikes it would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## RHRoop (Nov 1, 2006)

Why do you care how much it weighs? For $600 expect a boat anchor.


----------



## MedLine (May 15, 2008)

You can get the 07 Marin Portofino for $439 at REI outlet

http://www.rei.com/REI-Outlet/product/767300


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

RHRoop said:


> Why do you care how much it weighs? For $600 expect a boat anchor.


Not a helpful answer, and I doubt it's a boat anchor in that price rance. Just because it's not a 14 lb weight weenie bike, sheesh, it's an entry level road bike, and arguably better than the best bikes available to pro's only a few years ago.


----------

